# Shelby07 in Houston 01/28/08



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well Shelby07 (Mark) made his way to Houston on Monday, so the H-Crew had to get together for a out of town herf.

Not a bad show up for a Monday night! We had this little event at Robusto's and thanks to Rhonda having a two week membership to the private club and Dan being nice enough to let everybody else up there we got to have this in the Private Club area of Robusto's.

All in all it was a great time, I didn't get to stay long because I had to go to work! But it was great to get to smoke again with you Mark! And can't wait to do it again!

By the way I'm sure on time right now so not posting names, so if you see yourself be kind to everybody and say who you are and in what picture! Thats more fun than me just telling everybody anyway!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a great time!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats me in the yellow shirt in pic 9


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent!!! Great pics, as usual


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Where is the pic of Karl passed out on the couch??? lol

Mark it was great to meet both you and Karl!!

I'm the sexy bald guy in pic number two, on the left!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Again nice shots from Houston!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Where is the pic of Karl passed out on the couch??? lol
> 
> Mark it was great to meet both you and Karl!!
> 
> I'm the sexy bald guy in pic number two, on the left!


Man I guess I did leave early!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm the gal in the white shirt in pix#3 enjoying a smoke from Bully. It was very nice to meet you Mark. Hope we can do it again sometime! Thanks for sharing the pictures Frank.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm the great big guy in the red shirt, pic 8...standing behind 'The Sexy Bald Guy' and sysrock...

It was a good night for all I think...even if I did get home a little after midnight...*lol*


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

It was a great time and I really appreciate the fact that all of you came out on a Monday night. The "H" gang always knows how to make someone feel welcome. And if your low on cigars, take a trip. I brought a few out with me but came home with a bunch more. People kept walking in and throwing stuff at me. I have some other pics that I'll be posting later.

As for Frank's test... here goes...

From left to right

Pic 1 - My buddy Karl, me and smokeing handsome dude
Pic 2 - Bigfoot, boomerd35 and mphillips
Pic 3 - Bullybreed, me and Patefengreen
Pic 4 - Darren's Godiva and Smokeing Handsome Dude
Pic 5 - Boomerd35 and Ol' what's his name -- oh yeah - sysrock
Pic 6 - Bullybreed, moomerd35 and mphillips
Pic 7 - Karl, me, Smokeing Handsome Dude and Darren's Godiva
Pic 8 - Bigfoot, Rowdymon and sysrock
Pic 9 - Karl, Tx_Tuff, me and Smokeing Handsome Dude
Pic 10 - me and Stogie


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Where is the pic of Karl passed out on the couch??? lol
> 
> Mark it was great to meet both you and Karl!!
> 
> I'm the sexy bald guy in pic number two, on the left!


Hey Mark you didn't talk Karl into smoking another oliva series v did you:biggrin:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I really have to move closer to Houston. Looks like a great night.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

terrasco said:


> I really have to move closer to Houston. Looks like a great night.


Well ya know...if Shelby07 can come to Houston from COLORADO...San Angelo shouldn't be too hard to wrangle...*grin*


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Avs Fan said:


> Hey Mark you didn't talk Karl into smoking another oliva series v did you:biggrin:


Nah... in fairness I have to say that the poor guy worked a 10 hour day on Sunday before we took off. Then we stayed out late on Sunday night and got up early on Monday morning. He was just dog-tired but didn't want to break up the party so he quietly slipped away and took a nap.

I forgot to tell you guys that when Avs_Fan and Karl got together with me for a smoke, they discovered that they went to school together.

Small world.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Rowdymon said:


> Well ya know...if Shelby07 can come to Houston from COLORADO...San Angelo shouldn't be too hard to wrangle...*grin*


...sounds like they just can't get enough of us Shelby's out there in Houston!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks like it was a great time once again I wish I were there


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Nah... in fairness I have to say that the poor guy worked a 10 hour day on Sunday before we took off. Then we stayed out late on Sunday night and got up early on Monday morning. He was just dog-tired but didn't want to break up the party so he quietly slipped away and took a nap.
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys that when Avs_Fan and Karl got together with me for a smoke, they discovered that they went to school together.
> 
> Small world.


He does look a little tired, hopefully he got caught up on sleep before he went back to work.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, we finally got into the exclusive private club at the top of the stairs. However, as you can see from the last couple of pics, we spent a great deal of time outside on the deck. Who needs comfy leather chairs anyway? It was a great time, though.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great place to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Thats me in the yellow shirt in pic 9


And a Handsome lad you are Frank !!!:biggrin:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like a great time had by all. I was hoping to herf in Kansas City this week with some people but have been sick. Thanks for sharing the pictures Frank. Flint


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I need to sometime check out Robusto's . Man,Looks like a great time! Thanks for sharing the pic's.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

looks like you guys have done it again at good ol' Robusto's. good times guys! wish i was there! :wazzapp:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, you guys rock hard! Robusto's is certainly the place to be! 

CD


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

yes it is!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

We did have a lot of fun on Monday. It was great meeting Karl and Mark. And, once again thank you for the cigar lesson...I just have to remember not to bite.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got to quit flying out of town while all this damn herfing is going on. This is rediculous... Tonight I'm in Oklahoma City. Should snow tomorrow and for a Texan, that's just not cool.... 

Great photo's and looks like a great time.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Great pics and it was great meeting ya'll


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Forgot to mention, "thanks" to Bigfoot for providing some party favors. You rock!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I will have to stop by when I get back to Texas looks like a great time.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

6th pic far right side guy why does it look like the one dude is taking a really great "wee"?


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

LMFAO!!! good stuff. Well, in that photo i had squatted a bit as to decrese my height. THe pic does make it look very strange.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Because Troy (middle guy) is short and Mike (wee guy) didn't want to make him feel bad LOL


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the picture id's, Shelby7. It's nice to be able to put a face to some of the names.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

because the picture taker doesn't know that when somebody does that, you only take the picture from the waist up.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> And a Handsome lad you are Frank !!!:biggrin:


I agree :dribble:

Do I need to call my eye doctor, or is Mike on his knees in the picture with Troy and Joe?

Sorry I couldn't make it out to see you again, Mark! Would be great if we could make it out to your neck of the woods one of these days!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Who is that? Vegasgirl? Where ya been? We've been missin ya. 

Mike wasn't on his knees, he just ducked down a bit. 

Thanks everybody. Nobody misses a chance to point out my vertical challenges.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Its just because we love you Troy, your family, and you have to f*ck with family!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Its just because we love you Troy, your family, and you have to f*ck with family!


Haha, yeah you like to do that!


----------



## madurodave-cl (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn! That place looks kick ass! Lucky dogs. Nothing like that around Memphis! You guys know how to do it right.


----------

